
Google's next big money trick - thinkingfacts
https://medium.com/@thinkingfacts/googles-next-big-money-trick-6541eb1cb22f
======
thinkingfacts
For the second time, Google is poised to transform a segment of the
advertising market that will change it from its current state, to something
practical, flexible and affordable to tens of millions of new customers across
the globe.

